# Strawberry



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Enough said....


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeesssss! *OOO*


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

hope that wind stays down


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

That's outstanding news! But I'll still give it a couple weeks. ;-)


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Travis, are you on here?


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

I heard a guy fell through at Mud Creek yesterday


----------

